# Improving potency



## yourdad (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi guys, this is my first post. I was reading on the net a few ways to make weed stronger and just wanted some advice. I'll be getting a big stash soon and I'm a bit cautious about wasting bud but most of all the health of my buddies.

Anyway here's what i've read:

1. Place the dope in a container which allows air to enter in a restricted fashion (such as a can with nail holes punched in its lid) and add a bunch of dry ice, and the place the whold shebang in the freezer for a few days.

2. Expose the grass to the high intensity light of a sunlamp for a full day or so.

3. Take the undisirable portions of our stash (stems, seeds, weak weed, worms, etc.) and place them in a covered pot, with enough rubbing alchol to cover everything. Now _carefully_ boil the mixture on an _electric_ stove or lab burner. *Do not use gas* -- the alchol is too flammable. After 45 minutes of heat, remove the pot and strain the solids out, _saving the alcohol_.Now, repeat the process with the same residuals, but fresh alchol. When the second boil is over, remove the solids again, combine the two quantities of alcohol and reboil until you have a syrupy mixture. Now, this syrupy mixture will contain much of the THC formerly hidden in the stems and such. One simply takes this syrup the throughly combines it with the grass that one wishes to improve upon. 

(copied from http://nepenthes.lycaeum.org/Plants/Cannabis/potgrow-1.html)

Ok so anyone tried these before? Mostly I was mostly concerned with using rubbing alcohol...is that stuff ok to smoke? I was guessing that maybe after the boiling process all the bad stuff is removed but I'm no chemist. Also, I wasn't sure if these processes are meant to be done straight away or after it's dried and whatever (as mine will be).

Cheers guys, I'd appreciate anything you could contribute. I also read in a few places about storing it in a damp place to develop mould but I've already decided that I don't want that.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 22, 2005)

I wouldn't follow any of those methods.

Ineffective and in the case of the last one (smoking fungus), a health hazard.

There IS a safe, FREE way to increase potency, as well as improve taste, aroma and smokability.
Slow drying and curing.

http://forum.growkind.com/forum/topic.php?forum=4;topic=83


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeh you can put some mescaline in it That would kick it up a notch. 

The guru is right there really is not much you can do to make weed more potent. I read that artical on the net as well. You grow good weed or bad weed. You can't make shit weed good. I know after you harvest, dry and get done curing it; Its best to bag it all up and freeze it. I did that once with mine and oz # 14 was just as fresh as oz #1. It took me 12 months to smoke it all. Gave some away but never sold any. It was creeper weed. You don't hear that saying much anymore. It was mind blowing. In fact I recommend sticking any stash (home grown or purchased) in an air tight container and put it in the fridge or freezer to keep it fresh.


----------



## yourdad (Jul 23, 2005)

cheers for the help guys


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 23, 2005)

do you how you really increase your potency? by curing it the right way, like it should be cured.

greetz


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2005)

"Rubing alcohol" isn't pure. Usually around 30% water. (70% pure) A better choice for extraction of the "essential oils", is Everclear. Everxlear is 98% I think(?).
   No need to boil the mixture during the extraction process.. Simply let the leaf, stems, ect. soak for 1-24 hours in the Everclear, strain off the solids. NOW, either slowly "simmer" te solution, or simply let the alcohol evaporate naturally. 
   What you end up with is a green, brown, or amber (depending on the quality of the product and how long it soaks) syrup,(hash oil or honey oil) that can be smeared on a paper or mixed with your stash in a bowl.


----------

